# Seiji Ozawa's best recordings



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

In recent times I have become a fan of the Japanese director. What are in your opinion his best recordings? Thanks in advance for your advices.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

These are not only my favorite Ozawa recordings - they are simply the best recordings I have ever come across of these particular works (edited to add: "best" here means my personal favorites):


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Ras, I’ve not heard this recordings. I’ll check it out soon.
I agree, by “best” I mean your personal favorites.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra/Music For Strings Percussion and Celeste on Philips


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra/Music For Strings Percussion and Celeste on Philips


This is part of the anniversary set. Thanks starthrower, I'll check it out soon too.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

One of the best recordings of this work.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

He did a really good Mahler 2nd with the Saito Kinen Orchestra. A live recording I believe. I like his Berg Violin Concerto w/ Itzhak Perlman.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Ozawa recorded some excellent stuff in the 60s with Chicago:
Janscek Sinfonietta 
Borodin - Polovtsian Dances
Mussorgsky - Pix @ Exhib'n
Britten - Kiddie Guide (Young Persons Guide)
Schoenberg- Piano Concerto (P. Serkin)
A decent "Rite of Spring" and Tchaik Sym #5

Never cared much for his BSO recordings....conductor/orchestra chemistry was not good.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

The BSO and Ozawa did a great Mahler 4 with Kiri Te Kanawa.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I just ordered his recording of Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet. I'll write back with whether it's good or not.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Ozawa did a fine job backing Perlman and Rostropovich in a number of recordings, but favorite Ozawa recordings are Stravinsky's Oedipus Rex and Berlioz's Damnation of Faust (especially in the Pentatone release).


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

My fave:










I own the Blu-spec CD version released in Japan only in 2015.


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

I also rate his DG Mahler Sym. #1 among the best of his recordings.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

His Ravel is superb on DG. I have always held his early RCA recordings in high esteem. The Carmina Burana is terrific. For a long time I resisted his Mahler (Philips) but maybe it was a time issue; now I find that set first-rate. His Prokofiev is mixed - but when it's good, it's great. Like symphonies 3 & 4 on DG. And if you're into ballet, his Swan Lake (also on DG) is absolutely tops!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

By all means, avoid his recording of Bizet's Carmen though, atrocious.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I enjoy his Prokofiev set for DG, but I am by no means a Prokofiev expert.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

A lot of recordings to explore. Thank you all.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Heck148 said:


> Ozawa recorded some excellent stuff in the 60s with Chicago:
> Janscek Sinfonietta
> Borodin - Polovtsian Dances
> Mussorgsky - Pix @ Exhib'n
> ...


Yes young Ozawa's 60's recordings sounds very vivid and energetic, excellent suff...
His BSO recordings are maybe different since it was a longtime collaboration (29 years), and is true that some tension moments had existed since he was the music director of the orchestra. But still there's a lot of great moments recorded imho.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

His recordings with the Chicago forces are my favorites.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Ozawa/Saito Kinen - Mahler 2
Ozawa is absolutely on fire here. One of the most ferocious 1st movements ever!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As OHD mentioned, THAT Planets. Stunning. Also a fan of his Mahler.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I have always liked Ozawa's Ravel. Clean, crystalline and stripped of all excesses. Suits the music very well.

His Planets, the earlier Mahler 1 and le Sacre, and the Roman trilogy are all very good.

His latest (?) Beethoven 9 with the Mito Chamber Orchestra is also rhythmic, refined and powerful.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes, the roman trilogy with BSO reveals some details I've never heard before. Beautiful.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Brahms 1 BSO. My favorite Brahms 1 so far, and I have a lot of them.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I never much cared for him although I once enjoyed his Gurrelieder.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Has anyone heard his Mahler 8? This article seems to rate it very highly: https://www.forbes.com/sites/jenslaurson/2016/09/12/106-years-mahler-eighth-the-best-recordings/#c879aab7060c


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Merl said:


> As OHD mentioned, THAT Planets. Stunning. Also a fan of his Mahler.


Just saw his Planets with the BSO at the local disc shop. Worth $4? I'll swing by there tomorrow and get it if so.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

He did Dvorak 9th with San Francisco symphony (1975). I know I always liked the second movement better than most in my collection and probably overall is my favorite but I cannot say I listen to this work much as it does not seem to resonate with me as others have put forth much praise on this work.


----------



## JB Henson (Mar 29, 2019)

His best overall: Stravinsky -- Rite of Spring (Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
Close second: R. Strauss -- Also Sprach Zarathustra (Boston Symphony Orchestra)
And its literally the only recording so it HAS to be good (and it is): Russo -- Three Pieces for Blues Band and Symphony Orchestra (San Francisco Symphony + Siegel/Schwall)


----------

